# 2017  DWC-RDWC cannabis oxygenation is all about the vital O2 elemental gas



## B3henry (Oct 14, 2017)

Anytime a DWC/RDWC cannabis grower cannot insure minimal safe DO saturations 24/7, that grower is in a world of dung. Most growers never know when he has low DO problems until the plant wilts then the roots get sick and die, then they rot and decay. Then the fungi colonize and eat the decayed mess the grower caused. Then theres that that Eureka moment, theres a problem here this morning. Its way too late by then; know what I mean?
Most growers claim they never have any problems or worries about root rot or fungal infestations with their DWC set ups. Some experts say fungi attack the roots and kills the roots, others say the cause is warm res water and a few claim the root problems are caused by the low dissolved oxygen and the roots simply suffocate. That problem is caused by the growers failure to insure minimal safe oxygenation with his/her DWC life support system. 
The water chiller salesmen says that *the only way to increase the DO is to chill the water*, buy my water chiller because the DO chart proves this up. The air pump and air bubbler salesmen always *say, buy a bigger air pump, buy more bubblers,* got to pump more air to fix a low DO problem. More air means more oxygen is a common myth and misconception promoted and believed by many hydroponic growers. And the water wall promoters say *use a triple water wall system* to fix a low DO problem. Then theres the *chemical promoters say, got to use H2O2* to increase the DO. Hook up and air venture to your water pump, more oxygen guaranteed, yada, yada, yada humbug! Test your DO saturation and see for yourself how much difference all this stuff really makes.
Air is 21% O2 and that is the limiting factor of the DO charts, regardless of how much air you want to pump through your bubblers.
But, there are other novel oxygenation methods that will definitely increase the res water DO saturation  called oxygen enrichment with elemental oxygen > 24% O2 concentration. So what DO saturation would you really like to have in your res water 24/7 for months? 25% DO saturation, 50%, 95%, 110%?
Supplemental oxygen enriching O2 devices used in hydroponic applications that will insure (guarantee) safe oxygenation that really work:
1. High Volume Oxygen (HVO), an approach to DO is to steer clear of chemicals (such as hydrogen peroxide), poisonous gases (such as ozone), and small-scale / high-cost electrolysis, favoring a safer, more natural, and more effective method: compression.  Henry's Law explains the quantity of gas absorbed by water. It shows that the oxygen in water increases in proportion to atmospheric pressure. This makes it possible to combine water and oxygen under pressure to create high levels of DO. 

2. Electrolysis of water 
3. PSA O2 Generators
4. VSA O2 Generators
5. There are many other supplemental gaseous oxygenation devices that work well

It makes little difference about the particular device or product used to deliver the vital oxygen gas, this is specifically about gas everybody talks about on forums. 
It appears to me that insuring continuous minimal safe DO Saturation 24/7 in any DWC/RDWC hydroponic life support system is *always the growers total responsibility*. And it makes no difference whether the hydroponic crop is carrots, cabbage or cannabis.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2017)

When water is 100% saturated with DO, how can you increase the DO above 100%?


----------



## B3henry (Oct 15, 2017)

pcduck said:


> When water is 100% saturated with DO, how can you increase the DO above 100%?


The easiest and most simple way is to increase the partial pressure of the O2 or increase the O2 concentration. Apply Henry's Law, increase the partial pressure of O2. But, in order to know what the DO actually is, you would have to actually test the DO, see what it is like you test all the other stuff DWC growers test.

Have you ever actually tested your DO Saturation to actually see what it is? That cost about $0.50 a test. 

Most dudes just figure that's way to much trouble and just hope and pray and check their roots often to see if the roots are dying yet.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2017)

How do you increase and maintain  partial pressure in a garden?

If your water is already at 100% saturation level for DO, how do you make the water absorb and hold more DO?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 16, 2017)

If you pressurize the water/air mass and force oxygen to dissolve more into the water, won't it just bubble right back out like a soda can being opened, when you remove the pressure?


----------



## B3henry (Nov 13, 2017)

pcduck said:


> How do you increase and maintain partial pressure in a garden?
> 
> If your water is already at 100% saturation level for DO, how do you make the water absorb and hold more DO?


 Exactly like the fish farmers do it, same deal


----------



## B3henry (Nov 13, 2017)

Hushpuppy said:


> If you pressurize the water/air mass and force oxygen to dissolve more into the water, won't it just bubble right back out like a soda can being opened, when you remove the pressure?


Just increase the O2 gas tension, not the N2 gas tension in ambient air pressure. And yes the gas tensions is constantly seeking equilibrium with atmospheric pressure. The easiest way to accomplish this is by increasing the atmospheric O2 concentration fro, 20.9% O2 to 23.0% O2. Leave the N2 and trace gas tensions alone.
Apply Henry's Chemistry law. Increasing the O2 tension is far cheaper than buying a water chiller and electricity if >DO sat is the point of the exercise.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 13, 2017)

Why all the chiller hate? 
sounds far more easy than anything you finally suggested.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 13, 2017)

So how do we accomplish this "increasing the O2 tension" in the flower room? This process sounds like it would take a vacuum pump of some sort and a controlled container for the water. Or would it involve the use of bottled O2?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 14, 2017)

B3henry said:


> Exactly like the fish farmers do it, same deal




Uhmmm, fishing farming is quite a bit different.
Fish farming deals with rapid consumption of DO while still maintaining high levels of DO without any depletion.  Hence the need for agitators, aeraters, waterfalls and ect.

Gardening does not deal with DO in this manner.

My question is, how do you make water dissolve more O2 then it is capable of and maintain it?


----------



## B3henry (Nov 21, 2017)

pcduck said:


> Uhmmm, fishing farming is quite a bit different.
> Fish farming deals with rapid consumption of DO while still maintaining high levels of DO without any depletion. Hence the need for agitators, aeraters, waterfalls and ect.
> 
> Gardening does not deal with DO in this manner.
> ...


Minimal safe DO Saturation is fish farming is no different than maintaining Minimal safe DO saturation in DWC/RDWC.... you DO is either safe or it is low and not safe. The concept is the same for all aerobic plants, animals and microbes. 

It is even more vital for aerobes dependent on life support systems, hydroponics, intensive fish culture. mechanical ventilators for humans, SCUBA, deep diving and aerospace.

Fish farming deals with insuring and maintaining 100% DO saturation, then 30 minutes before feeding to 2 hours post feeding maintaining 140-150% Do Saturation. Anyway manipulating DO in water is applicable in DWC/RDWC hydroponics and intensive fish farming contrary to some popular belief.

OK Duck, let's try again.... *The easiest and most simple way is to increase the partial pressure of the O2 or increase the O2 concentration. Apply Henry's Law, increase the partial pressure of O2.* But, in order to know what the DO actually is, you would have to actually test the DO, see what it is like you test all the other stuff DWC growers test.

****Have you ever actually tested your DO Saturation to actually see what it is? That cost about $0.50 a test. 
*
Most dudes just figure that's way to much trouble and just hope and pray and check their roots often to see if the roots are dying yet.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 21, 2017)

How do you apply partial pressure to a garden? How do you maintain 140% to 150% DO saturation when water can only maintain 100% DO saturation?
Can you even answer the questions that have been asked of you numerous times? Instead of talking in circles and not answering any of them.

Do you even have a clue in what you are talking about? 

Fish farming is a rapid and continuous depletion of O2. DWC is not. The techniques used for fish farms to maintain 100% saturation is not necessary for DWC


----------

